# Sex vs. Dream Career Fulfillment



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Suppose you were given a choice between sex/dating and being able to fulfill your dream career. If you chose career, you'd magically be given the means and any missing ability to pursue and become a success in your fantasy career. If you've ever said "I want to be a _____" but knew you probably would never be able to do it for whatever reason, that career would suddenly be yours and you'd be paid for doing something you love. However, you would never have sex or do anything physical with anyone else (yes, you could do it by yourself; I'm not that big of a jerk), never date or even have a close relationship with a member of the opposite sex. Of course that means us virgins would never, ever have sex. EDIT: Also, if you were already in a relationship, you'd magically be single and never date again. 

If you chose sex, you'd be able to easily get a date and it would go well for you. In exchange, that dream career would never be a possibility and you'd be stuck in a job that offers no joy. 

Which would you choose?

I'd choose career. Personal fulfillment trumps anything social.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I would choose the sex/dating, but not for the sex. When you said if you choose career you could never do anything physical, I'm not sure what level of physical you're talking about, but I would need to be close to my SO, just in terms of cuddling and such. I couldn't give that up for anything. If it's just sexual stuff, then I could do without that. Oh wait, you said never date, so if you mean never have a SO then I would definitely choose the sex/dating. A relationship is far more important than a career to me.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

If you were in a relationship and chose the "career" option, you'd magically be single and never date or have sex again. I'm just using "sex/dating" as a blanket thing.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I might be able to go without sex, but a lifetime without physical contact or any kind of relationship with a woman? No. I don't have a dream career anyway, and even if I did and were able to attain it, I'd still be as lonely as ever.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd go for dream career fo sho. Don't hate on my low sex drive

The real reason I'm so set on career though, is I have a dream career I'd love to exceed and prosper in, more than any happiness I can get from any girl I can think of.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd choose who i'm with now over my "dream career" cause i don't know that i actually even have a career in mind. I'd like to be a writer i guess, but i'm not sure about it. And i'm pretty sure about him so far.

But it would be wiser to choose your lifetime job being something you enjoy, so if i didn't have Steve i suppose i'd choose that.

On one hand, relationships should mean more than anything, but in the superficial world work is beyond important---which is one mistake younger people seem to make, they go with their heart(or hormones) rather than their heads.


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

Dream career fulfillment. Sex/dating can wait.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Career for sure


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

See, this is one of those things that sucks either way. Either you can't ever be happy in your career or you can't ever be happy with your love life.

Well, to be all technical about it, the body chances over time and so does our desires for our partners. Having a stable job that you love, on the other hand, doesn't, at least in this instance. Hm...

Sex or no sex, a 'love' life with someone who you can share yourself with would outweigh 8 hours of a crappy job. A lot of people don't like their jobs anyway. that is why it's called 'work' and not fun time.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

this portrait said:


> Dream career fulfillment. Sex/dating can wait.


Uh-uh. In this scenario, it's one or the other. If you choose dream career, you'll magically never be able to date or have sex with someone else.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Dream career fulfillment.

I am already heading down this path. I am choosing to work in a time-consuming field notorious for high divorce rates in part because I want to be completely absorbed by the work and not have time to worry or think about relationships, social life or even having a family. 

I will be perfectly happy single all my life as long as I am obsessed (even to unhealthy levels) with my work. 

I may adopt kids but otherwise will definitely sponsor/support them in poor countries, like my mother always wanted to do but wasn't able to. This sounds like a dream life (to me).


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Career in a landslide. I don't want anyone up in my business. That includes the haters lol.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm a virgin and am unemployed lol. I guess I'm getting screwed on both ends as it is.

Tough choice, I honestly can't pick one. Maybe sex/dating just because if I'm that smooth, perhaps I can find myself a sugar momma. Then I'd have my cake and eat it too!:teeth


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

It's interesting how evenly split the voting is so far.

At the rate things are going for me, neither of these things is likely to be a reality in my lifetime. So I really have nothing to live for. :sus

I voted "sex/dating"... it's not for the sex though, it's for the companionship. That said, if this dream scenario could also give me a high sex drive and make me less of a social retard and more comfortable with myself and in relationships, that would certainly sweeten the deal.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I would defenatly pick the career. Because I feel with the career fullfillment you would be able to date much easier.

On the other hand I could be a loser who hooks up with random people, but then again, everyone has their opinion on who's a loser and who isn't.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I'd be a male escort for women so sex would be all in a days work


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

bowlingpins said:


> Dream career fulfillment.
> 
> I am already heading down this path. I am choosing to work in a time-consuming field notorious for high divorce rates in part because I want to be completely absorbed by the work and not have time to worry or think about relationships, social life or even having a family.
> 
> ...


haha that sounds like a sweet idea...maybe I should do that (no not being sarcastic). The field I'm entering will probably demand it.


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

My situation as it exists right now is basically option #1 ("sex/dating", relationships) as described in the original post, and it doesn't seem too shabby -- the relationship part of my life is covered happily, though I'm in a job that brings me no real joy (other than having an income, which isn't anything to scoff at, really, considering the alternatives). 

("Sex/dating" as a shorthand for describing that option, though, makes me a bit hesitant to choose it -- just having sex and dating casually would be meaningless to me, and I'd definitely choose a meaningful career over that.)

But not having my dream career doesn't mean that I can't find personal fulfillment in other pursuits -- hobbies, volunteering, etc., which I do and plan to keep doing. (Also, since I'm not confined to a poll choice in real life, I'm hoping eventually to also find a more fulfilling career, once I really pinpoint what that is for me. )


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I have a job that I could only dream of getting in college, but the point of life isn't to work, work, work...

Maybe the grass is greener or maybe not, but I know something important is missing in my life. And working at any (non-porn star) job won't fix it.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

DuncanThaw said:


> ("Sex/dating" as a shorthand for describing that option, though, makes me a bit hesitant to choose it -- just having sex and dating casually would be meaningless to me, and I'd definitely choose a meaningful career over that.)


Absolutely agree. I would change my vote if that poll option simply meant casual sex and dating multiple people. Nothing wrong with that for some people, but that just isn't me and it wouldn't be fulfilling. I would choose a dream career over that.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

My dream career would be not having a career. I don't want to have to work and I don't really want most of my interests to be about money either. As soon as someone finds a way for me to not work and have money to do what I want I'm picking that over whatever other options.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Given that I have no career fantasies, but do have relationship/sexual fantasies, it's sex by default.

A career is an extended undertaking in one occupation, and that in itself is unpleasant and would offer me no joy. The closest thing I have to a career fantasy would be flitting around from one project to the other, answering only to myself and not having to produce anything of value. Essentially what I do in my spare time. Definitely a fantasy, but I don't think I can call it a career.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dream career.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I have no dream career, so it's an easy choice.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Sex........dont give a damn about some corporate career.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well it's completely a hypothetical scenario but i suppose if I had to choose it would be dream career. Why? Well I can't think of much worse than waking up for 5 days every week for 40+ years knowing you have to spend the day doing something you hate and even if you had an amazing relationship I still think you would struggle to be genuinely happy.

Luckily I intend on having a great relationship and a career I love , I'm greedy, I am having both :b


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Dream Career Fulfillment


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> I'd be a male escort for women so sex would be all in a days work


Lol, that's cheating.

I'd probably pick career only because I think its much easier to live without sex than it is to live without money.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> I'd be a male escort for women so sex would be all in a days work


Genius.

But yeah i agree with the guy from The Office, either way you're screwed, you can't be happy with one and not the other.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Relationship/sex, hands down. I don't care about money or career advancement or things like that, but I do care about emotional and physical intimacy, a lot. I don't want to go without it the rest of my life, like I have for most of my life thus far.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Perhaps I didn't explain the options well enough. "Sex/dating" includes relationships and (the horrors of) marriage, if you'd like. "Career" doesn't necessarily mean a corporate career, but just your dream vocation. Whatever you've wanted to be (artist, CEO, just flitting around as "Narcissus" said) would magically be your job. And you can only have one, not both options.

For me, I agree with what "BetaBoy" said about getting more joy from your career than could ever be had with someone else. Relationships are transitory and really only good for a temporary thrill. Yourself and your ability to be self-fulfilled could be constant. You only really have yourself, and a lot of sadness in this world is caused by people thinking that they have to rely on others for happiness.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Dream Career.

Then again, with dating/sex I don't really know what I'm missing. Though the same goes for a dream career.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> Relationship/sex, hands down. I don't care about money or career advancement or things like that, but I do care about emotional and physical intimacy, a lot. I don't want to go without it the rest of my life, like I have for most of my life thus far.


I do believe you in your answer, but I just want to say a dream career isn't just about money or career advancement. It would be so much more than that if you really had something you knew you wanted to be or do and you actually achieved it, that would be an overwhelming and amazing feeling of satisfaction I'm sure.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd rather have someone to grow old with...


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

dream career plz. dating isnt even on my top 50 of most interesting things in life. i have a love and hate thing with sex. when im not getting any i crave it but can live without it. when i am getting some im bored as hell with it. my dream career would be something where there is always action and something new to experience evey single day so ya dream career with question.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

What if your fanstasy career is to be a high-end porn star?


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> What if your fanstasy career is to be a high-end porn star?


guess youd be stuck with foot fetish stuff


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> What if your fanstasy career is to be a high-end porn star?


then you read the title of the thread have a quick laugh and move on.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I do believe you in your answer, but I just want to say a dream career isn't just about money or career advancement. It would be so much more than that if you really had something you knew you wanted to be or do and you actually achieved it, that would be an overwhelming and amazing feeling of satisfaction I'm sure.


Right, so it's like fantasy career vs fantasy relationship success? In my case the career might be something in the music industry, maybe even being a successful recording artist? That would indeed be wonderful, but I would still choose a meaningful, lasting relationship full of love and passion over all that. I believe it would be more fulfilling for me.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> Right, so it's like fantasy career vs fantasy relationship success? In my case the career might be something in the music industry, maybe even being a successful recording artist? That would indeed be wonderful, but I would still choose a meaningful, lasting relationship full of love and passion over all that. I believe it would be more fulfilling for me.


Yeah I honestly don't know why I called you out on it lol.


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

That's a tough one, but I'd probably go with relationship. Actually no, dream career. They don't cheat on you or leave the seat up. ;P


----------



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

I picked Dream Career Fulfillment. It is a diffucult choice.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

weird....50-50...i chose sex.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Career. 

Getting a chance to work in my perfect career would be better than winning the lottery. But due to various reasons, it is completely out of my reach. So I am settling for the next best option. I think I will be happy with this.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

As much as I want a woman, I can't sacrifice a good career for one. I don't spend 8+ hours a day feeling depressed over my lack of a girlfriend, but if I chose sex over career, I'd spend 8+ hours a day being depressed at job I hate. Therefore I would choose career over sex. QED


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I choose career. With that settled I won't have to worry about anything else other then getting rid of SA and getting a relationship with a girl.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> I would choose the sex/dating, but not for the sex. When you said if you choose career you could never do anything physical, I'm not sure what level of physical you're talking about, but I would need to be close to my SO, just in terms of cuddling and such. I couldn't give that up for anything. If it's just sexual stuff, then I could do without that. Oh wait, you said never date, so if you mean never have a SO then I would definitely choose the sex/dating. A relationship is far more important than a career to me.


This completely. Pretty much exactly what I was going to say.

I could live without sex, but any sort of contact?


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

hmmm....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I already have the dream career, but I am not sure I want the sex part as much as the dating.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I still choose the dream career.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

sacred said:


> then you read the title of the thread have a quick laugh and move on.


Yes SIR! *salutes*

:con


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I dont want a career, I want to be able to pay my bills - work to live rather than live to work, ergo I vote sex.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

But if you are going to spend 40 hours of your week working you might as well make it in something worthwhile that you enjoy.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> But if you are going to spend 40 hours of your week working you might as well make it in something worthwhile that you enjoy.


Yeah that's always the view I've taken on it. I do have a dream job I aspire to but there're plenty of other careers I could do in the area of my main interest (mental health) that would make me happy as well. Would go for dating/sex over dream career.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Without a moment's hesitation, dream career!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

To me it almost seems crazy to choose a good sex life over a dream career. Then again I suppose I do not realise what I am missing out on xD. Perhaps for the best lol.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> To me it almost seems crazy to choose a good sex life over a dream career. Then again I suppose I do not realise what I am missing out on xD. Perhaps for the best lol.


Lol :b I'm not really referring to sex, more to the companionship and intimacy aspects of a relationship. I'd be quite happy with whatever job I end up in so long as it's related to my interests. So having that ultimate 'dream career' isn't the most important thing for me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ahh ok yes, makes more sense. The former is still a concept to me lol, one day.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ospi said:


> To me it almost seems crazy to choose a good sex life over a dream career. Then again I suppose I do not realise what I am missing out on xD. Perhaps for the best lol.


I'm with you Ospi, but I guess it really depends on if the person even has a dream career in mind. I've always had a couple extremely passionate hobbies that I'd love to pursue at all costs ie. relationship, friends, money. So I think it depends, I assume you have yourself a certain dream career you're thinking of as well.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Career. I can honestly think of nothing better than being a successful writer/painter. Besides I could still have male friends for a laugh.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Dream career because there would be nothing worse than being forced to go to a job you hate for the rest of your life.

Of course it would help if I had career ambitions to start with.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Ospi said:


> To me it almost seems crazy to choose a good sex life over a dream career. Then again I suppose I do not realise what I am missing out on xD. Perhaps for the best lol.


to me the opposite seems crazy. one of them is an abstract culturally constructed need (career) and the other is a basic biological human need (the need for companionship, love, touch and sex).


----------



## grigori (Jul 8, 2010)

Are you people insane?

Did you all miss this part:



IcedOver said:


> If you were in a relationship and chose the "career" option, you'd magically be single and never date or have sex again. I'm just using "sex/dating" as a blanket thing.


Sex is a physiological need. A fulfilling career is just a distraction so you don't get bored.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i wouldn't go as far as to say sex is a physiological NEED, you can survive without it. but if you read my above post you can see i basically agree with you. i believe that relationships and being physically intimate (not necessary just sex but touching, hugging/cuddling, etc) are very important for emotional health. far more important than abstract things such as a career. when humans lived as hunter gatherers, things like careers didn't even exist. it's not a need we have wired into us, like the need for intimacy.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

grigori said:


> Sex is a physiological need. A fulfilling career is just a distraction so you don't get bored.


Not really, it's nice but it's not the same as something like breathing. You can live perfectly fine without it (and a lot of us have) and not go crazy. If your career is just a distraction then it suggests it's not really that fulfilling...


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Have lots of sex and a perfect relationship with no need to work...

Verses going to a perfect job for 40 years and dying alone.

I'll take option #1.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Dream career. 

I don't even have daydreams about a physical partner all that much. I'd much rather be a good therapist and help others than be all over the place with a romantic partner.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

The career. Job uncertainty and lack of income are my biggest sources of stress.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Its not even close. The relationships.

Every job I have ever had has been boring and uninteresting. And its supposedly in my dream career. 

The goals of our society are (as I see it) 
- makes lots and lots of money
- have a trophy wife, be famous
- have great social standing
- Be better then everyone else

The real goals of the human race (subconscious)
-procreate
-survive

Having a dream career is great but you still wont fill that void. You can withstand a lot more knowing you are with someone. 

That being said, I am very naive.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i cant believe that career is winning this poll.


----------



## grigori (Jul 8, 2010)

Kakaka said:


> Not really, it's nice but it's not the same as something like breathing. You can live perfectly fine without it (and a lot of us have) and not go crazy. If your career is just a distraction then it suggests it's not really that fulfilling...


If it weren't for sex you wouldn't be breathing in the first place.
It's a requirement for human survival. A career is not.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

grigori said:


> If it weren't for sex you wouldn't be breathing in the first place.
> It's a requirement for human survival. A career is not.


Requirement for the survival of the human race, not a requirement for the survival of an individual.

For me it's quite simple. if I am living my dream career and spending 1/3 of my life working in something I can wake up to and want to do instead of the alternative which is:


> that dream career would never be a possibility and you'd be stuck in a job that offers no joy.


 which seems like a quickfire way to depression then it's quite an easy decision.

I am very happy in my life now and I have never had companionship or sex and honestly I feel I can still be happy without it. But to have to wake up every morning to do something which I hate and makes me unhappy, **** that.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Career. No, sex. No, career ... Sex. Definitely. No, career. Yes ... I think.


----------



## grigori (Jul 8, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Requirement for the survival of the human race, not a requirement for the survival of an individual.


Fine. A career is not a requirement for the survival of the human race nor the survival of the individual. Sex still wins.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Classified said:


> Have lots of sex and a perfect relationship with no need to work...
> 
> Verses going to a perfect job for 40 years and dying alone.
> 
> I'll take option #1.


I think option 1 includes you having to work at a dead end job you hate... not that you don't have to work at all. Otherwise, 95% of people would pick #1.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I guess i'd go for the career. I have lived my whole life without sex and relationships, so its not like you are taking away sometime i have.

A career success could lead me to be able to live own my own, to be able to support myself, be independent. Having a successful career/job would also help me to date later IMO. Right now, not having a job/being dependant on parents really shatters my confidence when i think about dating, so having a good career, followed by moving on my own, etc. with others things, would probably boost my confidence and self-esteem


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

ff you choose the career, you can never date or have a relationship. so choosing the career to boost your confidence with dating makes zero sense.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I have very little ambition and can't imagine being fulfilled by a career. Right now, I have a crappy dead-end warehouse job that pays 21p above minimum wage. I can afford to live by myself in a house. That's pretty much all I require from a job. I'd enter into a lifetime contract with this company if I had a man to come home to.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

grigori said:


> Fine. A career is not a requirement for the survival of the human race nor the survival of the individual. Sex still wins.


Perhaps it wins for you, but I know for me I am a very goal and challenge driven person and thus if I lived a life where I did not have that, even with someone by my side I would be extremely depressed.

As for careers not being a requirement for the survival of the human race, I would not be so sure. It is people in life long careers who help to develop everything you see around you and everything which helps society to function.

Obviously this is not even a realistic scenario to start with and I will experience both of these things together one day and I suppose where each person sits in their current life will also help them determine their decision to this poll.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd choose sex/dating, because you equate that with having a close relationship. Never having a close relationship with someone i love is something I can't live without even the possibility of, whereas I have been living with the possibility of never having a career of my choosing for quite some time. 

if the choice were never having simply sex and having a dream career, I'd choose the dream career. 

sex and love are two different things.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

If it weren't for the fact that you said "a job with no joy" then this would be a no brainer for me, the job I'm in at the moment isn't my dream career but I'm quite happy doing it and it might turn into that in time.

I could see myself doing something else though, as long as I were happy. 

But doing a job I hated for the rest of my life wouldn't be good for my soul so I think I'd have to go with dream career for that reason.

Sex and dating, sex and dating.

Actually if I could have lots of sex that might just make up for the crappy job, but it's just sex, and being happy overall is probably more important to me.

Hmm this is a tough one.

Damn you OP!!


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

Relationship. You can have all the success in the world, but if you're lonely you won't be happy.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

This is a hard one, but if it was guaranteed I could get either one of the two, I'd probably go for my dream since I'm quite self-centered. Yet I probably wouldn't feel completely pleased without the other.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> ff you choose the career, you can never date or have a relationship. so choosing the career to boost your confidence with dating makes zero sense.


In real life, it does makes sense IMO.

but since choosing either side magically blocks you from the other aspect, I think that in at the point in my life im in, I would decline that "magic" help.

Being condemn to either have to live in poverty, crappy dead-ends jobs, welfare, etc in order to have some magic securing me a love life, and knowing that it will NEVER get better, killing all hopes about it, is a too big prize to pay. Same about the other option, being condemn to, and knowing it, that i would never have a relationship or sex ever is a too big price to pay to get some magic to secure my career.

At this point in my life, i still believe i could experience both if i work hard enough on them, and i'm not ready to write off either career or dating/sex to get the other yet.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

priorties are first. but im going with sex.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Perhaps it wins for you, but I know for me I am a very goal and challenge driven person and thus if I lived a life where I did not have that, even with someone by my side I would be extremely depressed.
> 
> As for careers not being a requirement for the survival of the human race, I would not be so sure. It is people in life long careers who help to develop everything you see around you and everything which helps society to function.


it's not even a point of a debate. it's a well known fact that careers are not necessary for survival. not only did humans live for thousands of years without them, there are still groups of people (albeit few now) who survive as hunter gatherers. the only reason a career seems important to you is because you were born into a wealthy society. if you had been born in a hunter gatherer tribe or small fishing village, your view of life and what was valuable would be completely different in this regard.



> Obviously this is not even a realistic scenario to start with and I will experience both of these things together one day and I suppose where each person sits in their current life will also help them determine their decision to this poll.


yeah, i don't doubt there are people who are much more interested in their career than having a relationship but what bothers me about this poll is that more people voted career than relationship. that just doesn't seem right to me. has our society taken individualism too far?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> it's not even a point of a debate. it's a well known fact that careers are not necessary for survival. not only did humans live for thousands of years without them, there are still groups of people (albeit few now) who survive as hunter gatherers. the only reason a career seems important to you is because you were born into a wealthy society. if you had been born in a hunter gatherer tribe or small fishing village, your view of life and what was valuable would be completely different in this regard.
> 
> yeah, i don't doubt there are people who are much more interested in their career than having a relationship but what bothers me about this poll is that more people voted career than relationship. that just doesn't seem right to me. has our society taken individualism too far?


The fact that this is not an issue at all in reality (companionship and professional careers are both as healthy as ever in society) tells me that no, society has not taken it too far. This poll has simply thrown us to make a decision which is completely unrealistic, and thus imo we cannot make any assumptions based on the data.

For this particular poll, Some people including myself simply find the idea of for-filling a successful career a more attractive prospect than having one we hate and cannot enjoy for the sake of companionship.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

a good relationship wins.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

luckily the entire future of the human race doesn't rely on any one person's choice. 

there's no right or wrong to this question as we now have the luxury of an already over full planet, so we are free to choose what we wish. there is only each person's knowledge of what is right for him or her. kind of as it should be.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> Having a dream career is great but you still wont fill that void. You can withstand a lot more knowing you are with someone.
> 
> That being said, I am very naive.


You are nowhere near as naive as I was at 21. I was 26-27 before I realized what you wrote is true.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm already in a relationship so what do I gain from this choosing sex/dating? I just get to keep my boyfriend? Does choose sex/dating mean I will forever have an awesome sex life and be able to orgasm easily and as many times as I wanted? If so I choose sex/dating lol. Being with my man is more important to me than having lots of money so yeah.. guess I'll just be a waitress and quit school now.


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

This was a extremelly easy choice for me.

C'mon, true financial success means you don't have to work, and your rich or just financially satisfied/stable for your entire life.

No strings attached sex with out starting a relationship, can be bought, or found on something like craigslist under the personal ad section. 

A relationship with true love and chemistry is much harder to find, but you can still find it through real life situations or online sites, and thats much easier then gaining financial success so you can live out your entire life without working.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Some people love (and live) to work. I don't associate career with finances but with vocation.


----------

